# Cooden....Friday 16th August. Final details......



## Smiffy (Jul 24, 2013)

Popped down to the club today to pay the deposit and confirm approx. numbers. Despite the recent hot weather we have had down here, the course looked in absolutely fabulous condition, fairways all nice and stripey and the greens looked really pacey. 

Just to let you know the format for the day.

Cost of the day is Â£75.00 per player. (It would be appreciated if players could either pay cash, or bring a cheque made out to Cooden GC for this amount please, rather than try to pay by credit/debit card. I will be popping up to see the Secretary to settle up during the lunch break and it makes it so much easier with either cash or cheques! Thank you)

This price includes.......

Coffee and bacon rolls (served from 8.30am)
18 holes
Lunch (Ham, egg & chips)
18 holes
2 course evening meal (*jacket and tie necessary I'm afraid*).

At the moment we have 30 players, 25 of which have confirmed attendance, I am still waiting to hear from the other five. 
We will be playing in groups of 3, and the 1st tee is booked from 9.30am and again from 2.30pm.
Due to the numbers involved, (the last group won't be going out until 3.37pm), the evening meal is planned to be from approx 8.15pm.

I'm hoping that everybody attending will be happy to put Â£5.00 in a prize "pot"....which should give us a minimum prize fund of Â£125.00....Â£150.00 if everybody turns up!
As previous years, it's planned to play a team event in the morning, followed by an individual stableford (off full handicap) in the afternoon.
I would have loved to have played a Texas Scramble in the morning but unfortunately Cooden do not allow this format, which is a shame.  In past years we have just added all three team members scores together but maybe this year try something different? Maybe have just one score counting on the first six holes, two on the next six and all three to count on the final six??? If anybody has any suggestions, please feel free to throw them in the hat!
As I say, the 1st tee is booked from 9.30am. This means the last group out in the morning will be at 10.37. If anybody has any preference for an early or late tee time please let me know. I appreciate that some of you are travelling a fair distance to get here.
Also, if you have any preference to playing partners, again let me know and I will try my best to accommodate everyone!
If you have any questions at all, please ask.
Really looking forward to our return.
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 24, 2013)

"Dufferman" has confirmed that he cannot make this now so if anyone else would like to come along at short notice they are more than welcome. Now have 29 (4 still to confirm)


----------



## Bratty (Jul 24, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			In past years we have just added all three team members scores together but maybe this year try something different? Maybe have just one score counting on the first six holes, two on the next six and all three to count on the final six??? If anybody has any suggestions, please feel free to throw them in the hat!
		
Click to expand...

Really sorry I can't make this day, but to offer an alternative, for Captains' Day, we did 1 score on par 3s, two on 4s and 3 on 5s, which works well, and is easier for everyone, including the card checker!


----------



## Fish (Jul 24, 2013)

Bratty said:



			Really sorry I can't make this day, but to offer an alternative, for Captains' Day, we did 1 score on par 3s, two on 4s and 3 on 5s, which works well, and is easier for everyone, including the card checker!
		
Click to expand...

I think making the par 3's all 3 to count is better.  The par 5's are predominantly lower indexes so more people will have shots where-as the par 3's have higher indexes so accuracy is a premium for everyone.  Sorts the boys from the girls


----------



## richart (Jul 24, 2013)

Rob, hope you haven't forgotten I can only make lunch and the afternoon round. If it causes problems with your numbers for the team competition I will stand down for the day.  Have already had my moment of glory at Cooden.:whoo: 

Are you doing a list of forumers we don't want to play with.


----------



## PieMan (Jul 24, 2013)

Shame Bratty cannot make it otherwise the 'PieMan/JustOne/Bratty' dream-team could have been resurrected.........and probably come in last!!!


----------



## Bratty (Jul 24, 2013)

richart said:



			Are you doing a list of forumers we don't want to play with.

Click to expand...

It's okay, mate. I can't make it! 



PieMan said:



			Shame Bratty cannot make it otherwise the 'PieMan/JustOne/Bratty' dream-team could have been resurrected.........and probably come in last!!!
		
Click to expand...

 I am truly gutted I can't play. My potty mouth is no longer a problem either... I've grown up!


----------



## Bratty (Jul 24, 2013)

Fish said:



			Sorts the boys from the girls 

Click to expand...

Captains' Day was a mixed event, which I think is why we did it that way round. Probably better to go with Fish's idea.


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 24, 2013)

Shame about the scramble not being allowed, did they say why?


----------



## rickg (Jul 24, 2013)

PieMan said:



			Shame Bratty cannot make it otherwise the 'PieMan/JustOne/Bratty' dream-team could have been resurrected.........and probably come in last!!!
		
Click to expand...

Have you told Murph what time to pick us up yet .......reckon the three of us would make a new dream team!


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 25, 2013)

rickg said:



			Have you told Murph what time to pick us up yet .......reckon the three of us would make a new dream team!
		
Click to expand...

I can drive you down, but I'm not going all the way to Hatfield to pick you up!

Oh, and you need to travel light. No 15 bags!


----------



## Fish (Jul 25, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			Oh, and you need to travel light. No 15 bags!
		
Click to expand...

That's him buggered then, he has 2 large holdalls just for his hair & body gels :smirk:


----------



## rickg (Jul 25, 2013)

Fish said:



			That's him buggered then, he has 2 large holdalls just for his hair & body gels :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Ahhh the old hair envy card being played......... :whoo:

Anyway, I can travel light going, it's just that we might need extra space coming back to fit in any pro shop purchases.......oh and the prizes!!!! :thup:


----------



## rickg (Jul 25, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			I can drive you down, but I'm not going all the way to Hatfield to pick you up!

Oh, and you need to travel light. No 15 bags!
		
Click to expand...

OK...I'll pick Paul up, then come to you and leave my car at yours.......worked last year didn't it....apart from my alarm clock not going off...


----------



## richart (Jul 25, 2013)

rickg said:



			Ahhh the old hair envy card being played......... :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Didn't realise it was your own hair Rick. Thought you had visited Rugs are Us.


----------



## rickg (Jul 25, 2013)

richart said:



			Didn't realise it was your own hair Rick. Thought you had visited Rugs are Us.

Click to expand...

Hang on!!!! I'm getting grief from a guy who has hair like that bloke from the professionals? :ears:


----------



## Fish (Jul 25, 2013)

rickg said:



			Hang on!!!! I'm getting grief from a guy who has hair like that bloke from the professionals? :ears:






Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with that, or this




I'm told its a sign of virility :smirk:


----------



## rickg (Jul 25, 2013)

Actually I just found a more recent picture of Richart taken after last years HFH day....


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 25, 2013)

Fish said:



View attachment 6940

Click to expand...

That is the spitting image of "Full Throttle" after making a birdie
oo:


----------



## richart (Jul 25, 2013)

Fish said:



			Nothing wrong with that, or this

View attachment 6940


I'm told its a sign of virility :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

 I bet a bald bloke came up with that old wives tale !!:rofl:


----------



## richart (Jul 25, 2013)

rickg said:



			Actually I just found a more recent picture of Richart taken after last years HFH day....






Click to expand...

 Think we know who will be kipping in the shed next H4H day.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 25, 2013)

richart said:



			Think we know who will be kipping in the shed next H4H day.

Click to expand...

I knew I'd seen him somewhere before!


----------



## PieMan (Jul 25, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			I can drive you down, but I'm not going all the way to Hatfield to pick you up!
!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Chris - looks like a good plan! Hopefully Inspector Gadget will remember to set at least 1 on his mobile, Blackberry, iPad, iPod, Kindle etc!!! 

Smiffy - 'Team Murph Hearse' ready!!!!


----------



## rickg (Jul 25, 2013)

PieMan said:



			Smiffy - 'Team Murph Hearse' ready!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Love it!! :whoo: :rofl:


----------



## LIG (Jul 26, 2013)

Put me in one of the earlier groups please, Smiffy! 
Will play with anyone!


----------



## JustOne (Jul 29, 2013)

Smiffy, I can't make it. Wifey has been made to work that day now.


----------



## Leftie (Jul 29, 2013)

Any excuse James 

Smiffy.  Halfway or thereabouts down the start list  would be fine thanks.  We are travelling down together but Chris and Dhan are relaxed about who they are teamed up with.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 30, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Smiffy, I can't make it. Wifey has been made to work that day now.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that James......

Final list now looks like this......

*1. RichardC 
2. Charlie 
3. Smiffy 
4. Heronsghyll 
5. Guy 
6. Robin 
7. Ray Taylor 
8. Full Throttle 
9. PN Wokingham 
10. RickG 
11. LIG 
12. Hobbit 
13. Moquillo19 
14. Wookie 
15. Golfmmad 
16. Steve 
17. Jimbooo
18. General Store 
19. Fish 
20. Sawtooth 
21. Richart 
22. Murphthemog 
23. Pieman 
24. Leftie 
25. Dhan 
26. Chris *


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 31, 2013)

Just thinking of something "different" for the mornings round (team event).
Rather than play in the teams of 3, how about drawing the names randomly out of the hat to find out who your team members are?
So you may not be playing with anybody in "your" team!
Add the three random scores together and winners take all.
We can do the draw before everybody tees off and if there is an odd number, then one name gets pulled out of the hat twice so that we have an equal number of teams of 3.
I think it will be a laugh


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 31, 2013)

alternatively draw the names after so noone knows who's in which team.


just an idea as your in charge


----------



## Fish (Jul 31, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Just thinking of something "different" for the mornings round (team event).
Rather than play in the teams of 3, how about drawing the names randomly out of the hat to find out who your team members are?
So you may not be playing with anybody in "your" team!
Add the three random scores together and winners take all.
We can do the draw before everybody tees off and if there is an odd number, then one name gets pulled out of the hat twice so that we have an equal number of teams of 3.
I think it will be a laugh


Click to expand...

Yes I like this, it can make a big difference when someone can go more aggressively for a birdie putt knowing the par is already safe, your not going to know that with this format :thup:


----------



## rickg (Jul 31, 2013)

Fish said:



			Yes I like this, it can make a big difference when someone can go more aggressively for a birdie putt knowing the par is already safe, your not going to know that with this format :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good shout :thup:


----------



## LIG (Jul 31, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			alternatively draw the names after so noone knows who's in which team.
		
Click to expand...

+1 
Otherwise some MAY be in the same group as their teammates (that is, if you're allowing us early or late tee time preferences Smiffy).

Edit: Draw made between courses over dinner!  Although some may barf up their food when they find out who's made "their" team. :ears:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 1, 2013)

Sadly Pieman has also had to pull out so the list of attendees is now looking like this....

*1. RichardC 
 2. Charlie 
 3. Smiffy 
 4. Heronsghyll 
 5. Guy 
 6. Robin 
 7. Ray Taylor 
 8. Full Throttle 
 9. PN Wokingham 
 10. RickG 
 11. LIG 
 12. Hobbit 
 13. Moquillo19 
 14. Wookie 
 15. Golfmmad 
 16. Steve Cole
 17. Jimbooo
 18. General Store 
 19. Fish 
 20. Sawtooth 
 21. Richart 
 22. Murphthemog 
 23. Chris
 24. Leftie 
 25. Dhan *


----------



## Bratty (Aug 1, 2013)

Fish said:



			Yes I like this, it can make a big difference when someone can go more aggressively for a birdie putt knowing the par is already safe, your not going to know that with this format :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I did this at Captains' Away weekend this year, as a blind pairs comp. Told people there'd be a prize for it, and that I needed all cards back. Simply shuffled the cards and drew from top and bottom. Job done. People seemed to really like it.

TXL did send me an excel workbook with tons of macros and formulae, but I couldn't make it work - my failings not his!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 2, 2013)

Unfortunately, "General Store" has had to pull out so field now looks like this....

*1. RichardC 
 2. Charlie 
 3. Smiffy 
 4. Heronsghyll 
 5. Guy 
 6. Robin 
 7. Ray Taylor 
 8. Full Throttle 
 9. PN Wokingham 
 10. RickG 
 11. LIG 
 12. Hobbit 
 13. Moquillo19 
 14. Wookie 
 15. Golfmmad 
 16. Steve Cole
 17. Jimbooo
 18. Dhan
 19. Fish 
 20. Sawtooth 
 21. Richart 
 22. Murphthemog 
 23. Chris
 24. Leftie 
*


----------



## Fish (Aug 2, 2013)

Lets hope that's it as that's 8 x 3-balls unless we have any late people wanting to join us still :mmm:

Did I tell you its my birthday when were down their


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 2, 2013)

Fish said:



			Lets hope that's it as that's 8 x 3-balls unless we have any late people wanting to join us still :mmm:

Did I tell you its my birthday when were down their 

Click to expand...

Reduced rate for 70yr olds?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 4, 2013)

If things stay as they are for the day, and everybody puts a fiver in the "prize fund" we'll have Â£120.00.
Might I suggest Â£45.00 for the winning team and then the following for the individual stableford.

3rd place...Â£15.00
2nd place...Â£25.00
1st place Â£35.00


----------



## Fish (Aug 4, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			If things stay as they are for the day, and everybody puts a fiver in the "prize fund" we'll have Â£120.00.
Might I suggest Â£45.00 for the winning team and then the following for the individual stableford.

3rd place...Â£15.00
2nd place...Â£25.00
1st place Â£35.00
		
Click to expand...

Looks good to me :thup:


----------



## heronsghyll (Aug 9, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			If things stay as they are for the day, and everybody puts a fiver in the "prize fund" we'll have Â£120.00.
Might I suggest Â£45.00 for the winning team and then the following for the individual stableford.

3rd place...Â£15.00
2nd place...Â£25.00
1st place Â£35.00
		
Click to expand...

Rob,

Be assured Robin, Guy and I will happilly contribute to the Prize fund, we will each have Â£80 cash on the day for you first thing. 

I notice we are numbered 4,5,6 in the list - if that means we are off as the second 3 x ball - no problem we don't have far to come so we will be there in plenty of time. (also if off later not a problem, whatever you decide is fine for us).

Lookng forward to it as always,

Dave


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 9, 2013)

Haven't sorted out groupings yet Dave....but am aware that some people are more "local" than others. I will try to sort the start times out over the week-end and post on here by Sunday evening.
Rob


----------



## Fish (Aug 9, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Haven't sorted out groupings yet Dave....but am aware that some people are more "local" than others. I will try to sort the start times out over the week-end and post on here by Sunday evening.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

I'm actually going to be local as I arrive on the manor this Monday for a week


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 9, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Haven't sorted out groupings yet Dave....but am aware that some people are more "local" than others. I will try to sort the start times out over the week-end and post on here by Sunday evening.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

I live about 2 hrs away and I'm driving back afterwards.....if I manage to stay awake.


----------



## CMAC (Aug 10, 2013)

Fish said:



			I'm actually going to be local as I arrive on the manor this Monday for a week 

Click to expand...

Are you in Cooden on hol? Where you staying? I played Cooden in their open last year in gale force winds and squalls, pity as looks a decent links.


----------



## Fish (Aug 10, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			Are you in Cooden on hol? Where you staying? I played Cooden in their open last year in gale force winds and squalls, pity as looks a decent links.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, rather than travel that distance and stay down their on my own which I've done quite a bit up & down the country this year, I'm bringing the wife and Max (dog) down. Staying in Hastings 7 days from Monday so we'll explore the coast between Eastbourne & Rye.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 11, 2013)

Skycaddie loaded - check.
Balls washed - check.
Clubs scrubbed - check.
Thurs night hotel booked - check... Cooden Beach Hotel.
Friday night hotel booked - check... part way home...

Really looking forward to it!!:thup:


----------



## Fish (Aug 11, 2013)

Hobbit said:



			Thurs night hotel booked - check... Cooden Beach Hotel.
		
Click to expand...

Who else is down on Thursday, I'm down their from tomorrow so can drop into the CB Hotel on Thursday night for a couple of light refreshments


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 11, 2013)

Fish said:



			Who else is down on Thursday, I'm down their from tomorrow so can drop into the CB Hotel on Thursday night for a couple of light refreshments 

Click to expand...

I may have to share a wee orange  and an in-depth discussion on knitting patterns ... not forgetting its your birthday


----------



## CMAC (Aug 11, 2013)

I had a look at the greens twice this week (would have loved to have played but leaving before Friday) they look true and firm but not short and fast, maybe the green keepers ensuring they don't burn due to the good weather. Hope you all have a great game, Ã¼ber jealous.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 14, 2013)

*Teeing off times and groups......

Morning Round.*

*9.30 SMIFFY/RAY TAYLOR
9.38 RICHARDC/MOQUILLO19/WOOKIE
9.46 HERONSGHYLL/GUY/ROBIN
9.52 FISH/SAWTOOTH/LEFTIE
10.00 RICKG/FULL THROTTLE/JIMBOO
10.08 GOLFMMAD/STEVE COLE/LIG
10.16 DHAN/MURPHTHEMOG/PNWOKINGHAM
10.24 CHARLIE/HOBBIT/CHRIS*

*Afternoon round*

*2.30 SMIFFY/RAY TAYLOR/RICHART
2.38 RICHARDC/MOQUILLO19/WOOKIE
2.46 HERONSGHYLL/GUY/ROBIN
2.52 FISH/SAWTOOTH/LEFTIE
3.00 RICKG/FULL THROTTLE/JIMBOO
3.08 GOLFMMAD/STEVE COLE/LIG
3.16 DHAN/MURPHTHEMOG/PNWOKINGHAM
3.24 CHARLIE/HOBBIT/CHRIS*

*I haven't got a problem if some players want to "swap it around" a little for the afternoon round, but just make sure the person you are going to arrange to swap with gets a decent lunch break!
Also two further reminders....

PLEASE BRING CASH, OR A CHEQUE MADE PAYABLE TO COODEN GOLF CLUB RATHER THAN CREDIT/DEBIT CARDS

JACKET AND TIE WILL BE REQUIRED FOR THE EVENING MEAL!!!!!*


----------



## Mr_Grumpy_Strikes (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi Rob
Hopefully Roger has confirmed my place, but just in case he hasn't I will be there on Friday.
Look forward to seeing you.
Regards
Dhan


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 15, 2013)

Mr_Grumpy_Strikes said:



			Hi Rob
Hopefully Roger has confirmed my place, but just in case he hasn't I will be there on Friday.
Look forward to seeing you.
Regards
Dhan
		
Click to expand...

You're there Dhan. Off at 10.16...... Roger said you wouldn't mind playing with other people for a change so have put you with Chris (Murphthemog) and PN Wokingham (Paul). Two nicer guys you couldn't wish to meet. And I understand your ball spotting abilities are top notch, hence putting you with Paul.
Be good to see you again.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 15, 2013)

For your delight and entertainment, there is also going to be a spot prize for the most disgusting outfit ever worn around Cooden GC.


----------



## Leftie (Aug 15, 2013)

You've already won it Smiffy with that jumper a couple of years ago. :ears:


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 15, 2013)

It is my birthday tomorrow Just got home from work and got a nice present from the tax man - apparently they say I owe them over 3.5K- I wasn't expecting that!!!! :rant::rant:

So, watch out tomorrow - I am coming for the dosh!:fore::fore:


----------



## duncan mackie (Aug 15, 2013)

PNWokingham said:



			It is my birthday tomorrow Just got home from work and got a nice present from the tax man - apparently they say I owe them over 3.5K- I wasn't expecting that!!!! :rant::rant:

So, watch out tomorrow - I am coming for the dosh!:fore::fore:
		
Click to expand...

glad you are playing there rather than up the road in the Surrey Tour event then!  Shame to have missed this one this year - and the organiser looks to have done a truly excellent job so far; just the weather to sort out now


----------



## Fish (Aug 15, 2013)

The weathers been really hot all week, can't believe its going to be wet tomorrow, especially as its so hot tonight still.  Can't see it changing that dramatically so fingers crossed.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 15, 2013)

I played with Jimboo at Canterbury yesterday - treat his handicap with a whiff of scepticism!


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 16, 2013)

Wishing everyone a safe and hassle free journey,

See you at breakfast


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 16, 2013)

Woken up to a fairly decent morning down here. Not a hint of breeze (but I think that is going to change later in the day) and high cloud. No rain at the moment!
More of a worry is the fact that I started aching all over yesterday afternoon and my throat feels like I've got a beach ball stuck half way down it and I sound like Barry White. Not good. Hopefully a nice hot shower and a couple of tabs will sort me out but a bit cheesed off that I'm feeling rough.
Safe journeys everybody, I will be at the club from about 8.15
Rob


----------



## chrisd (Aug 16, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Woken up to a fairly decent morning down here. Not a hint of breeze (but I think that is going to change later in the day) and high cloud. No rain at the moment!
More of a worry is the fact that I started aching all over yesterday afternoon and my throat feels like I've got a beach ball stuck half way down it and I sound like Barry White. Not good. Hopefully a nice hot shower and a couple of tabs will sort me out but a bit cheesed off that I'm feeling rough.
Safe journeys everybody, I will be at the club from about 8.15
Rob
		
Click to expand...


Have a great day Rob, I hope that you feel better after the shower!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 16, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Have a great day Rob, I hope that you feel better after the shower!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Chris. Have just ironed my "outfit".....
Last cup of coffee, shower and shave and on my way.
Fingers crossed I feel better afterwards.

PS The breeze has started


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2013)

Overcast but dry, local weather says rain will arrive after lunch, no breeze here 8 miles up the road.  Went into pro shop for a strokesaver yesterday but they hsvent got any, so mo homework for me


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 16, 2013)

Have a great day everyone.
Looking forward to results and the stories


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 16, 2013)

Are we there yet dad!


----------



## rickg (Aug 16, 2013)

7:30 en route in the hearsemobile. Hank Marvin. Could be a full English for me. 

Murph is his usual optimistic happy go lucky, not a care in the world self. :fore:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 16, 2013)

rickg said:



			7:30 en route in the hearsemobile. Hank Marvin. Could be a full English for me. 

Murph is his usual optimistic happy go lucky, not a care in the world self. :fore:
		
Click to expand...

I plan to "OutRick" both RickG and Murph today


----------



## rickg (Aug 16, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			I plan to "OutRick" both RickG and Murph today


Click to expand...

Nooooooooo!! Not the white trousers!!!  :ears:


----------



## rickg (Aug 16, 2013)

Sneak preview!


----------



## rickg (Aug 16, 2013)

And Murph!


----------



## JustOne (Aug 16, 2013)

Have a good one guys!

Someone post a full run down of the scores....... :thup:


----------



## Captainron (Aug 16, 2013)

Must have had a pretty poor day lads. Not one update??  Come on! Did Smiffy top his drive on the first then or what?


----------



## PieMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Hope you had a brilliant day fellas - gutted I couldn't be there; next year.


----------



## Leftie (Aug 16, 2013)

Smiffy is a leg end, sorry legend.

Great day out as usual, excellently organised.  Homage due to all those who traveled the length and breadth of the country to play in this annual event and, although the weather changed for the afternoon round effectively making it a completely different course, there were some excellent scores recorded morning and afternoon.

Not wishing to steal Smiffy's thunder, I won't mention Chris's score of 46 points in the morning game as he didn't win anything because it was a blind team event and his (unknown) partners must have been carp, nor Hobbit's 42 points in the afternoon playing off 6 - do the math!  Yeh, it was that good.

As usual thanks to my playing partners for their company and golfing prowess and a special mention of Sawtooth's driving - many GPS measured at over 300 yds.  Brings back some faith in Forumers' tales of dering do. :clap: 

Great day as usual, meeting up with many friends made over the years on the Forum, and meeting some new faces.  Keep up the fishing Smiffy. :thup:


----------



## richart (Aug 16, 2013)

Just got back home, but I will leave Smiffy to fill in the scores.

 I only played in the afternoon in the worst of the weather. Course was tough, but enjoyable as ever. Thanks Rob for sorting another great forum day. Plenty of laughs over the evening meal as well, as a lot of forumers got rather excited over a young serving wench.  We did get to see her tattoo:thup:, and eat from her garden.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 16, 2013)

Brilliant day, with some cracking guys. Great to meet old friends and new... needless to say there was some great banter. Chris's morning round was a joy to behold. And did I enjoy the afternoon round? Mmm, it was a bit special in damp and breezy conditions. The 7 birdies helped the score nicely.

Reached the hotel just south of Luton, only another 4hrs worth to do in the morning... 630 miles for a great craic - worth it.


----------



## Leftie (Aug 16, 2013)

I love your avatar Hobbit but was it too windy today for your wig?  

Great round btw :thup:


----------



## rickg (Aug 17, 2013)

Some Piccies.......sorry, didn't get any of the tats!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 17, 2013)

Nice pics there Rick. Capture the moods of the weather perfectly! 

A great day as others have said, and a big thank you to everybody for turning up on time and making my job a whole lot easier.
Didn't have a brilliant day myself (score wise), 29 points in the morning followed by a 35 pointer in the afternoon, when Ray had the same 35 and Richart pipped us both by the odd point with 36. Nice close game! Ray had played much better in the morning and had carded 42 points, 6 over par and a "personal best" for him.
As has been pointed out, Lefties guest Chris had 46 points, (the best points score of the day), but this won bugger all as unfortunately the lowest score of the day came out of the hat to be paired with him for the blind team event! 
Best round of the day was Brian's (Hobbits) at even par giving him 42 points off of 6.
It was really good to see everybody today, and a special "thank you" must go out to those guys that drove bloody miles to be there, Fish, Hobbit and Full Throttle in particular.
I will contact the club shortly to say thank you and will try to secure a date for next year. Will let you know the outcome as soon as I do.
Rob


----------



## Captainron (Aug 17, 2013)

Hobbit said:



			Brilliant day, with some cracking guys. Great to meet old friends and new... needless to say there was some great banter. Chris's morning round was a joy to behold. And did I enjoy the afternoon round? Mmm, it was a bit special in damp and breezy conditions. The 7 birdies helped the score nicely.

Reached the hotel just south of Luton, only another 4hrs worth to do in the morning... 630 miles for a great craic - worth it.
		
Click to expand...

Awesome scoring in tough conditions lad. Enjoy the rest of your trip.


----------



## wookie (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks for organising another great day there Rob; thoroughly enjoyable despite the afternoon weather.

Not too much to add to the above other than to say cheers to playing partners Paul and Richard for a good laugh.  My own golf was pretty rubbish yesterday apart from an 8 hole stretch inthe morning which yielded 24 points but both of them were solid all day.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 17, 2013)

Like I said at the evening meal....after three visits to Cooden, Paul Nash is finally getting to grips with the course.
He only lost 11 balls yesterday.
Cushty, and bodes well for his Invitation day doesn't it Rich....


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 17, 2013)

Superb day thanks again for organising Smiffy. Great course and will love to go back next year.:thup:

I had the pleasure of playing with Leftie and Fish in the morning and they switched things around in the afternoon swapping Fish for Full Throttle. It was great to put a few more faces to names and the company made the day even more enjoyable.

Highlights of the day, Leftie's scorching level par round on the back 9 (pm) earning 25pts, I want to putt like him!:thup:

Fish had better days I'm sure but showed glimpses of what he is capable of,  scoring well on the holes that he finished! 

Full Throttle needs a handicap review, lulled us into a false sense of security blobbing the first then proceeded to rack up 40 points.:whoo:

I grabbed the scorecards from the table at the end and will post the full results of the day a little later.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 17, 2013)

Leftie said:



			As usual thanks to my playing partners for their company and golfing prowess and a special mention of Sawtooth's driving - many GPS measured at over 300 yds.  Brings back some faith in Forumers' tales of dering do. :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Having played with sawtooth back in feb, I can confirm for not a big guy and one of the smoothest and slowest takeaways I have seen, he smashes a very long ball!!! Lulled me and my fighting octopus swing into a false sense by consistently out driving me hole after hole! Watch out for him on longest drive holes! 

Sounds like you had a great day guys! Awesome scoring! FT needs a cut and a level par round absolutely deserves the spoils! Great stuff guys!


----------



## Jimbooo (Aug 17, 2013)

Great day - many thanks Smiffy.  Cheers to my playing partners Rickg, Fish and Full Throttle - pleasure to meet you all. Def be up for this again next year


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 17, 2013)

Another great day at Cooden - well done again Smiffy - and thanks for highlighting my improving game - who knows how far I could take it next year.:lol:

I am formulating a plan for 2014 - use a 7 iron for the first 8 holes (not sure what happened to this year's idea of leaving the big dog in the car - that failed on the first)! Had 2 rounds with Chris and Dhan and it was a hoot al the way - when we finished laughing at my rising ball tally. The way I saw it, I wasn't going to win so at least I wanted to give a decent donation to H4H! I have 2 weeks off after next week and hope to get a bit of golf in at home and away - and maybe even a bit of practice!!


----------



## rickg (Aug 17, 2013)

Some more photos, including the obligatory Cooden fox!


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 17, 2013)

Great pics Rick!!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 17, 2013)

Hobbit said:



			Great pics Rick!!
		
Click to expand...

Just out of curiosity Rick, which camera did you use to take them? And which setting was it on mate? They are great.


----------



## richart (Aug 17, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Like I said at the evening meal....after three visits to Cooden, Paul Nash is finally getting to grips with the course.
He only lost 11 balls yesterday.
Cushty, and bodes well for his Invitation day doesn't it Rich....


Click to expand...

He is just saving his best form for the 'big one'. :thup:


----------



## rickg (Aug 17, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Just out of curiosity Rick, which camera did you use to take them? And which setting was it on mate? They are great.
		
Click to expand...

It's my iPhone 5 using the camera+ app (Â£1.69 I think). I like using the HDR effect to get the cloud definition.......also like the polarise and Depth of Field settings.


----------



## rickg (Aug 17, 2013)

richart said:



			He is just saving his best form for the 'big one'. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Is it true he lost all 3 balls from the sleeves JezzE was handing out for the interviews?........


----------



## CMAC (Aug 17, 2013)

weather looked fine! come to Scotland if you want proper wind and rain


p.s that fox nicked my scorecard last time I played Cooden


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 17, 2013)

rickg said:



			Is it true he lost all 3 balls from the sleeves JezzE was handing out for the interviews?........ 

Click to expand...

Yep. During the walk from the interview back to the clubhouse.


----------



## rickg (Aug 17, 2013)

PNWokingham said:



			I am formulating a plan for 2014 - use a 7 iron for the first 8 holes (not sure what happened to this year's idea of leaving the big dog in the car - that failed on the first)!
		
Click to expand...

Might be something to do with Murph calling you a Wuss every time you didn't use it..... :whoo:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 17, 2013)

richart said:



			He is just saving his best form for the 'big one'. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You'd like to think so wouldn't you, Pauls new best mate
:angry:


----------



## rickg (Aug 17, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Yep. During the walk from the interview back to the clubhouse.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:

Btw....fantastic job yesterday...superb organising as ever and cracking banter at the dinner table in the evening!! You were on top form... :thup:


----------



## rickg (Aug 17, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			p.s that fox nicked my scorecard last time I played Cooden
		
Click to expand...

It also nicked Fish's swing.....  :rofl:


----------



## Rooter (Aug 17, 2013)

rickg said:



			It's my iPhone 5 using the camera+ app (Â£1.69 I think). I like using the HDR effect to get the cloud definition.......also like the polarise and Depth of Field settings.
		
Click to expand...

Also a free app called photocollage which allows u to do this and also create multiple pic collages... Very good pics though rick!!!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 17, 2013)

Nashie lost 3 or 4 balls on the practice putting green.
How can you do that????


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 17, 2013)

Great day again, thanks to evryone involved.

Whilst smiffy was looking for his drive on the first I decided it would be a good idea to donate Â£1 to H4H for every lost ball during the day....

Â£96 raised in lost balls
Â£40 donated by the winner Jimboo
Â£5 donated by leftie's guest Chris

Well done Â£141 being donated later today


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 17, 2013)

:angry:



full_throttle said:



			Whilst smiffy was looking for his drive on the first
		
Click to expand...

You cheeky git!!
:angry:


----------



## rickg (Aug 17, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			Great day again, thanks to evryone involved.

Whilst smiffy was looking for his drive on the first I decided it would be a good idea to donate Â£1 to H4H for every lost ball during the day....

Â£96 raised in lost balls
Â£40 donated by the winner Jimboo
Â£5 donated by leftie's guest Chris

Well done Â£141 being donated later today
		
Click to expand...

Well done Rob....and thanks to everyone who donated......especially PNW!!! :whoo:


----------



## richart (Aug 17, 2013)

rickg said:



			Well done Rob....and thanks to everyone who donated......especially PNW!!! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

 Did Paul ask for a receipt so he could offset his ball loss against his tax bill ?


----------



## JustOne (Aug 17, 2013)

Hobbit said:



			Brilliant day, with some cracking guys. Great to meet old friends and new... needless to say there was some great banter. Chris's morning round was a joy to behold. And did I enjoy the afternoon round? Mmm, it was a bit special in damp and breezy conditions. *The 7 birdies helped the score nicely*.
		
Click to expand...

Great golf my friend.... truly inspired! Well played.

I'm going to guess it was your best 'drive home' for some time?   :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 17, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Great golf my friend.... truly inspired! Well played.

I'm going to guess it was your best 'drive home' for some time?   :thup:
		
Click to expand...


You were missed James. Sorely. 


Well, like a sore.


----------



## Moquillo19 (Aug 17, 2013)

That was a great day. Lovely course, great bunch of people. Thanks to Simon and Richard for a good laugh. It was nice to meet more forumers too (I wish we wore name badges lol). Can't wait for chart hills now and wish I could've made H4H too. 
Cheers
Paul


----------



## Mr_Grumpy_Strikes (Aug 17, 2013)

Another great day at Cooden!
Thanks once again to Smiffy for organising.
My 3 ball was great entertainment mentioning no names.

Dinner was also entertaining! Worth the entrance fee alone.
I hadn't realised RICKYG was such a horticulturalist!!!

Dhan


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 17, 2013)

Mr_Grumpy_Strikes said:



			Another great day at Cooden!
I hadn't realised RICKYG was such a horticulturalist!!!

Dhan
		
Click to expand...

Believe me, he has been called worse!

You may not believe this, but just played in the rollup stabelford, scored 33 points - and should have been a few better - and no lost balls!! Cooden, at least the first 8 holes, is my nemesis. Help for Heroes will bring out the best in my game:lol:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 17, 2013)

PNWokingham said:



			Help for Heroes will bring out the best in my game:lol:
		
Click to expand...

And my cock's a kipper


----------



## LIG (Aug 17, 2013)

Moquillo19 said:



			(I wish we wore name badges lol).
		
Click to expand...

A sharpie across each forhead would be really good. 


That was another Smiffy triumph ! :thup:
Great to meet up with a few new forumers and some "strangers". LOL 
My thanks (and apologies) to Golfmmad and Steve for their company. 
The apologies are for several things, not least the colourful language issuing from my brain-dead head. 
No doubt both of you would have played better without me plodding behing your over-charged buggy!! 
Steve - your driving was not that of a 24 'capper - I predict great things from you soon! 
Chris - I want your chipping game!  And your putting game! 

See you all next year!
The highlight of the evening: Smiffy's disappointment when it was pointed out to him that his addition of his team's score had been entirely "wishful thinking"! And it was his Cooden centenary champ teammate who ....


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 17, 2013)

and the winner of the fashion show was....

https://www.dropbox.com/s/nkx8f510922oigj/2013-08-16 09.40.21.jpg


----------



## rickg (Aug 17, 2013)

PNWokingham said:



			and the winner of the fashion show was....

https://www.dropbox.com/s/nkx8f510922oigj/2013-08-16 09.40.21.jpg

Click to expand...

Email & password required.......you're not getting any better at this technology malarkey are you? 

Edit......let you off, you fixed it in time.........
Those colours don't clash do they?


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 17, 2013)

back to form after recent conservatism! 

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/3o6x9y3mf6arhp8/CvoWX5jxfY


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 17, 2013)

rickg said:



			Email & password required.......you're not getting any better at this technology malarkey are you? 

Edit......let you off, you fixed it in time.........
Those colours don't clash do they?
		
Click to expand...

I caught that just in time!!


----------



## rickg (Aug 17, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			For your delight and entertainment, there is also going to be a spot prize for the most disgusting outfit ever worn around Cooden GC.


Click to expand...

Who won it?????


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 17, 2013)

Once again, "Thanks" to Smiffy for organising another great Forum meet at Cooden Beach.

Has to be one of the best value golf days out there. 

Also thanks to Rob, (Full Throttle) for robbing me of Â£5 for losing balls :angry:
Raising almost Â£100 for HFH. But does say lot about our ability to keep it on the short stuff! 

Was good to meet old and new faces - always a good bunch of guys to be around.

Thanks to my playing partners Preet, (Lig) great company and strikes the ball effortlessly. And my mate Steve who thoroughly enjoyed the day, I'm sure you will see him again at a future meet sometime.

I can't finish without saying "Congrats" to Barry, (Hobbit) for such a great round of golf, especially in the tougher afternoon conditions. :thup:


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 18, 2013)

Here are the scores from both rounds, I am missing some scores and if anyone can help with translating the real names to forum names I'll update it and re-post.

Who won the team comp, Jimboo and who else?


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 18, 2013)

LOL, I think you have me mixed up with Richard C, as my scores were 39 am round and 38 pm round.

I do realise it's difficult to sort without forum names, so thanks for putting up the scores Sawtooth.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 18, 2013)

That confused me.

Pretty sure RichardC scored 38 + 39 (well that's what the scorecards say) 

Whats your real initials Golfmmad? I will update the table sorry about that.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 18, 2013)

The Chris who scored 46 in the morning followed that up with a 30 pm.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 18, 2013)

Cheers Hobbit. Is that because he was cut to 6 from 16?:lol:

Updated table below.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 18, 2013)

How come 78pts was runner up to 76pts? Or have I missed something??


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 18, 2013)

sawtooth said:



			That confused me.

Pretty sure RichardC scored 38 + 39 (well that's what the scorecards say) 

Whats your real initials Golfmmad? I will update the table sorry about that.
		
Click to expand...

Now I'm confused too.

I'm Chris Huntley, and you had me down for 24 and 34, and it should be 39 and 38. This is why I thought you mixed me up with RichardC.

Anyway, no need to be sorry, my bad, I should have put my Forum name on the scorecard. I suppose it's because I always write my full name on the scorecard in the monthly medal and stablefords - that's my excuse.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 18, 2013)

Double checked Golfmmad, 39 and 34 - updated table now.

Drive4show sorry the table wasn't clear so I removed the total for 2 rounds because it didn't really mean anything. The am round counted towards a team score and the pm round was individual. Teams of 3 were drawn out of a hat.


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks Sawtooth, but as I said earlier, I had 39 - and 38 in the pm not 34.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 18, 2013)

Golfmmad said:



			Thanks Sawtooth, but as I said earlier, I had 39 - and 38 in the pm not 34. 

Click to expand...

Can you see why I'm confused?


----------



## rickg (Aug 18, 2013)

sawtooth said:



			Can you see why I'm confused?
		
Click to expand...

This won't help much, and only adds 1 point, but that should be 5 for 3 on 18, not 5 for 2. (Assuming that card is for a 24 H/C)..........hope it didn't affect the blind team draw...


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 18, 2013)

sawtooth said:



			Can you see why I'm confused?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I can, there it is in black and white - just!

Please accept my apologies, however, looking at the card on the 18th par 5, I should have got 3 points for par, not 2.
Not your fault of course.

So it's 35 points for the pm. 

Thanks again for sorting Sawtooth. :thup:


----------



## heronsghyll (Aug 18, 2013)

Rob, I sent you a PM. Again thanks or a great day, yet again!!!


----------



## LIG (Aug 19, 2013)

rickg said:



			This won't help much, and only adds 1 point, but that should be 5 for 3 on 18, not 5 for 2. (Assuming that card is for a 24 H/C)..........hope it didn't affect the blind team draw... 

Click to expand...

Nope. It's the PM round.
And I did myself out of a point on the last too.  After a three off the tee as well!! Doh!  
 Next year, I must remember its a par FIVE not a long par 4.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 19, 2013)

LIG said:



			Nope. It's the PM round.
And I did myself out of a point on the last too.  After a three off the tee as well!! Doh!  
 Next year, I must remember its a par FIVE not a long par 4. 

Click to expand...

Yep you should have had 6 for 2 not 6 for 1 on the last.

Upgraded your points to 34.

I will stop looking at the cards not sure what else I will find.


----------



## Moquillo19 (Aug 19, 2013)

I marked the card for Richard and Simon in the afternoon round. I didn't know you'd put the scores up and someone said to just do it on 1 card. I put my scores in marker column and Simon and Richard A and B. If you'd like to update the sheet for records Paul Cliffe got 39 in pm.
Cheers


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 19, 2013)

Moquillo19 said:



			I marked the card for Richard and Simon in the afternoon round. I didn't know you'd put the scores up and someone said to just do it on 1 card. I put my scores in marker column and Simon and Richard A and B. If you'd like to update the sheet for records Paul Cliffe got 39 in pm.
Cheers
		
Click to expand...

All done.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 19, 2013)

Who won the team event chaps?


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 19, 2013)

Its on the attachment.

Jimboo, Ray Taylor and Charlie C (Ray and Charlie were guests not forumers I think).

We didn't play in teams, names were drawn out of a hat at dinner.


----------



## richart (Aug 19, 2013)

Tiger said:



			Who won the team event chaps?
		
Click to expand...

 The result is on Sawtooth's last post above yours Tiger (Top right)


----------



## richart (Aug 19, 2013)

sawtooth said:



			Its on the attachment.

Jimboo, Ray Taylor and Charlie C (Ray and Charlie were guests not forumers I think).

We didn't play in teams, names were drawn out of a hat at dinner.
		
Click to expand...

Beat me to it Sean. 

Ray is a mate of Smiffy's and Charlie is Richardc's father in law.


----------



## rickg (Aug 19, 2013)

richart said:



			Ray is *the* mate of Smiffy's and Charlie is Richardc's father in law.
		
Click to expand...

Corrected for you....


----------



## Tiger (Aug 19, 2013)

sawtooth said:



			Its on the attachment.

Jimboo, Ray Taylor and Charlie C (Ray and Charlie were guests not forumers I think).

We didn't play in teams, names were drawn out of a hat at dinner.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks guys phone was playin up and refusing to show the attachment blown up :thup:


----------



## richart (Aug 19, 2013)

rickg said:



			Corrected for you.... 

Click to expand...

 After 36 holes together he may not be 'the' mate any longer.


----------



## Fish (Aug 19, 2013)

Just back after a full week in 1066 country and the Sussex coast where I enjoyed glorious sunshine on the beaches all week EXCEPT the Friday when attending the Cooden Beach meet!

Huge thanks to Smiffy for a well organised day which ran like a well oiled machine, unlike my swing and game which resembled a clip from Paint Your Wagon as the wheels continued to fall off 

Great to meet some well known and some new names from the forum and to meet up with some old faces too. I don't know why but I was expecting a links course being right on the coast but it was more than a testing parkland course for the kind of day I was having and by all accounts quite a few more going by the overall lost ball count!

My thanks to Leftie, a very good solid player & Sawtooth who can back up his forum drive distances, I clocked most of them over 300yds with a great drive at 324yds, both were excellent company in the morning and Rick who I have wanted to play alongside for a while but was a shame I didn't turn up & Jimboo who played some excellent irons and is Cat1 material in waiting, again both excellent company in the afternoon.

I'm sorry I can't remember everyone's names in the photos so please feel free to copy them and place names underneath. 

Smiffy gets us underway with traditional fag in hand.







Everyone else is warming up







The playing groups, I think 1 or 2 groups sneaked off whilst I went to put my shoes on so, apologies and tuff titty 










The wildlife, especially the Foxes were very tame and approached you at the tee and rummaged in your unattended bag looking for food! The younger of the 2 had a sweet tooth and shared my Mars Bar 







Murph & Paul emerge looking for their balls




Nope, that's not yours Murph, but, your getting warmer




Found it!




Now, what's the local rule, bummer, its OOB  so of he runs back to where he played last, must have a decent card 




Very tidy course with some well protected greens.







A thoroughly enjoyable day irrelevant of the golf (loose term) I played and an excellent week on the coast where Max had his first experience of the beach & sea :thup:


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 19, 2013)

It was worth going back, as I got up and down from 116 yards for a five for two.

I wasn't on a score though!


----------



## richart (Aug 19, 2013)

Just as a side note, Cooden Beach have very kindly donated a fourball for the H4H charity auction. If you want to go back and find your game Robin.


----------



## Fish (Aug 19, 2013)

richart said:



			Just as a side note, Cooden Beach have very kindly donated a fourball for the H4H charity auction. If you want to go back and find your game Robin.

Click to expand...

:clap:





:ears:


----------



## Fish (Aug 20, 2013)

OK, quick quiz 

Where did the ball go......

the next video will explain all 

http://youtu.be/eHUvqk-w-Ro


----------



## Fish (Aug 20, 2013)

It went to the left tight against the trees/bushes so the provisional that went right of the green wasn't needed 

http://youtu.be/B6fhkXhUWro


----------



## rickg (Aug 20, 2013)

Fish said:



			It went to the left tight against the trees/bushes so the provisional that went right of the green wasn't needed 

http://youtu.be/B6fhkXhUWro

Click to expand...

Very good Robin, I still made a 5 for 2.... :ears: I was going to spare your blushes on the par 3 12th where your second shot into the green was further away than your tee shot.......and where Murph who was standing 30 yards behind you had to duck to avoid being hit...... Grab a coffee while I download the iPhone!!! :swing:


----------



## Fish (Aug 20, 2013)

rickg said:



			Very good Robin, I still made a 5 for 2.... :ears: I was going to spare your blushes on the par 3 12th where your second shot into the green was further away than your tee shot.......and where Murph who was standing 30 yards behind you had to duck to avoid being hit...... Grab a coffee while I download the iPhone!!! :swing:
		
Click to expand...

No problem matey, I can laugh at it, shanked the tee shot (not 2nd shot) into a fence to the front right by the walkway and rebounded behind us all where Murph was sneaking around in the bushes. Brand new ball on that tee totally shagged with a single blow, you really don't get your moneys worth nowadays do you :rofl:


----------



## rickg (Aug 20, 2013)

Fish said:



			where Murph was sneaking around in the bushes.:
		
Click to expand...


love this bit!!! :rofl:


----------

